# Films that made you cringe



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

For me without a doubt _*Mysterious Skin*_, everytime I think about it I have the shivers


----------



## Shade (Aug 23, 2009)

Orphan, in recent memory.


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

All the saw movies


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah the needles D:


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

Cringe? As in how bad it is? Twilight.


----------



## Muah (Aug 23, 2009)

PLz 

philosphy of knives


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Cringe? As in how bad it is? Twilight.



Watch Mysterious Skin, I dare you


----------



## Muah (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Watch Mysterious Skin, I dare you



Watch philosphy of knives Imsure it kills whatever movie your thinking of


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> Watch philosphy of knives Imsure it kills whatever movie your thinking of



One scene alone will beat anything your film has to offer. I still can't believe It...


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw the poster for Philosophy of a Knife, i'm scared of watching it honestly


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Runtime: 249 min 


 No thanks


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2009)

i thought Levitt did a good job in Mysterious skin


it is kind of a fucked up movie though


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt is in Mysterious Skin? I'll have to check it out then.


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> For me without a doubt _*Mysterious Skin*_, everytime I think about it I have the shivers



Yup, I agree - Mysterious Skin was cringe-inducing.  Good movie.

Requiem for a Dream is right up there, too.


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok its on


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 24, 2009)

titanic or meet the spartans


----------



## Tex (Aug 24, 2009)

For some reason the movie, "Monster" made me cringe...

That and the one scene from American History X....

"Bite the curb!" 


>.<


----------



## _allismine_ (Aug 24, 2009)

Salò. I'm the biggest gorehound I know, and even I found this gratuitous and ungodly.

The censored version is basically one giant pixel.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Tex said:


> For some reason the movie, "Monster" made me cringe...
> 
> *That and the one scene from American History X....
> 
> ...



I saw the censored version on TV, but it was still a bad sight.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2009)

If you're ticklish you'll know the feeling. Imagine someone continuously poking your sides, watch certain scenes is the most uncomfortable thing ever.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 24, 2009)

_From Dusk 'til Dawn_, movies should never be _that_ bad


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

You guys love torture porn, sickos. I've seen Salo, its awful but it still should be regarded as a movie, Philosophy of a Knife is just disgusting. Its not even worth watching. They should ban such useless crap.

Audition, eating sick when I was 14 was awful to watch.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2009)

In my defence I didn't know what It was going to be out, it was like 2 Am and I got in late and couldn't sleep I saw it on channel four


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol Mysterious Skin is a great movie, I didn't think it was that cringeworthy tho.

You should know Channel 4 shows dodgy movies at night

I wish channel 5 still did


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Mysterious Skin is a great movie, I didn't think it was that cringeworthy tho.
> 
> You should know Channel 4 shows dodgy movies at night
> 
> I wish channel 5 still did



I know the last film I watched at that time was Mean Creek and that wasn't too bad. It was the fisting and the rough man sex that made me cringe


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

> It was the fisting and the rough man sex that made me cringe



I thought that was the most entertaining part


----------



## Maris (Aug 24, 2009)

Martyrs. God, towards the end, I was like...

Some bits of Eden Lake too. 

Also, I've never seen it, I'm cringing just becaus I've read this:



> *In My Skin (Dans ma peau) – 2002* – A thirty-year old woman gets a gash in her leg at a party and suddenly becomes obsessed with her own wounds and self-mutilation. Whether this disturbing movie is horror or just horrifying, you can decide.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

There was one movie, I can't remember the name but its about this plant that invades bodies. One of the guys gets infected and they have to cut his leg off, when I watched it I nearly puked.


----------



## Maris (Aug 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There was one movie, I can't remember the name but its about this plant that invades bodies. One of the guys gets infected and they have to cut his leg off, when I watched it I nearly puked.



Oh I saw this one. Jena Malone was in it.

Question to Christians about faith~

This.

Hills have eyes 2 was the shittiest movie ever. But there was a scene wich one of those mutants tried to rape one of the girls eeeek.

Another one: Not another teen movie (crap) when this happened:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFhm0Ei-h7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2009)

How is something that really happened disgusting... grow a pair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

Honestly, Casino Royale, the scene where the guy torture's bond did get to me the first time that I saw it in theaters.


----------



## Mindfreak Itachi (Aug 24, 2009)

Twilight. I am sorry, but when you're in a theater with a bunch of fangirls...it get's odd... and annoying. I kept cringing at just the entire thing. I did not enjoy it one bit. >.< Never again will my friend surprise me with a movie. >_>


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2009)

Good god. I just looked up this Mysterious Skin to see what you were all talking about. I'm cringing at the mere thought of it now. 

Twilight for its level of suck fom the movies I've seen.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Good god. I just looked up this Mysterious Skin to see what you were all talking about. I'm cringing at the mere thought of it now.



 It was horrid, I remember shouting "NO DON'T!..OH MY GOD" at the tv, still can't believe It was allowed to happen in the film.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It was horrid, I remember shouting "NO DON'T!..OH MY GOD" at the tv, still can't believe It was allowed to happen in the film.



And I watched the trailer on youtube. What really got me is that I just saw him in GI Joe, and the fact that the actress who played Dawn on Buffy was in it too. I am disturbed.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

You can find the movie online, watch it.



> It was horrid, I remember shouting "NO DON'T!..OH MY GOD" at the tv, still can't believe It was allowed to happen in the film.



I do the same thing everytime I see Megan Fox trying to act


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

Pit and the Pendulum: Not a very violent movie, but during the pendulum scene, the film just a wonderful job at putting you in the characters shoes.

The Thing: When the persons body opens up and chomps on a dudes hands.

Zombie: The eye splinter scene. Yeouch!

Don't Torture a Ducklingsame director as Zombie), when a woman is beaten to death in a cemetery. One of the most grisly scenes to appear on scene. In fact, this might be the winner.

I'm sure there are plenty more.

Edit: Oh yeah, "The Unborn". Not a good movie, and most exploitation films are too over-the-top to really be effective. But when a dude kills a woman by shoving chopsticks up her.....you know, it's hard not to cringe.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I do the same thing everytime I see Megan Fox trying to act



lol                                                                      .


----------



## Starrk (Aug 25, 2009)

_Hostel Part 2_.

Entirely because of the castration scene at the end.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There was one movie, I can't remember the name but its about this plant that invades bodies. One of the guys gets infected and they have to cut his leg off, when I watched it I nearly puked.



_The Ruins_. 

Sorry for the dp.


----------



## ez (Aug 25, 2009)

Stark said:


> _Hostel Part 2_.
> 
> Entirely because of the castration scene at the end.



really? i found that hilarious. in fact i found the entire movie rather comical. i think a bunch of kids started playing soccer with someone's head right before the credits came up; which i of course thought to be the pinnacle of hilarity.

as for me -- i can't recall anything that actually made me cringe.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

Hostel made me cringe because of how bad of a movie it is.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 25, 2009)

The hills have eyes rape scene, nasty and disturbing.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamina said:


> The hills have eyes rape scene, nasty and disturbing.



I'm intrigued by this


----------



## Angelus (Aug 26, 2009)

Event Horizon. For some reason it kept me awake the whole night, after watching it. Probably because everyones eyes are gouged out at the end of the movie.


----------



## Mia (Aug 26, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream, It was horrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

The Forbidden Kingdom

God I hated seeing that movie. Luckily my mate paid for the tickets.


Twilight was worse, though. I downloaded it, and whilst watching, I threw my hands up in the air so many times because the complete lack of plot, it was insane.


----------



## Table (Aug 26, 2009)

Funny People just because it was like watching a train wreck.

SO. Bad.


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There was one movie, I can't remember the name but its about this plant that invades bodies. One of the guys gets infected and they have to cut his leg off, when I watched it I nearly puked.


the ruins were so bad

after 15 min I started skipping many parts. it took me about 30 to finish it


Table said:


> Funny People just because it was like watching a train wreck.
> 
> SO. Bad.


which version 


The Descent. good movie, but the better ending just made me go... argh


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Aug 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm intrigued by this



Don't be Bateman.  That scene is so tame it shouldn't even be considered a rape.  They could of did it off screen and had the same effect.  Now a cringe worthy scene, acutally the whole movie would be I Spit on your Grave (UNCUT).


----------



## Berry (Aug 26, 2009)

Audition.

The torture scene was pretty nasty, It also made me terrified of quiet women.


----------



## Mia (Aug 27, 2009)

Mia said:


> Requiem for a Dream, It was horrible.



I wish I could neg myself


----------



## olaf (Aug 27, 2009)

Mia said:


> I wish I could neg myself


I think I can help you with that


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 27, 2009)

philosphy of knives was quite good

And I fapped to some parts of Salo.

I also liked both hostels, Old boy, and passion of the christ
I have yet to see a movie that is so graphic it makes me look away.

Somebody show me one of thoses and I will rep you


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2009)

> And I fapped to some parts of Salo.



Lol I first thought maybe I would feel the same but no, its was pretty horrific.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 27, 2009)

I Came, I saw, I _Came_


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> philosphy of knives was quite good
> 
> And I fapped to some parts of Salo.
> 
> ...



Go watch this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM9kKo4JNU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Hardcore. 

It's just a trailer and all, but that's because the "worst" parts aren't youtube friendly.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 27, 2009)

Shows promise 

Will see


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

"Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever".  That movie had to be one of the worst ever.  The soundtrack was so horridly bad.  My Barbie computer games as a kid had better music . 

"From Justin to Kelly" is another horrorfest for all of the wrong reasons...

The Hills Have Eyes 2's rape scene btw was much worse than the first one.  GROSS!!!


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 29, 2009)

Meet the Spartans. And yes, Imma have to agree with the Hills Have Eyes 2's rape scene. Eugh.


----------

